# Zulässigkeit Standventilatoren an einem Rollwagen/Hordenwagen befestigt?



## DankWHAT?! (3 Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen. Ich habe im Sinne des rapid prototyping 3 Ventilatoren (Die eigentlich auf dem Boden stehen sollten) wie in dem Bild in einem Rollwagen eingebaut und plane diese Idee zu professionalisieren sobald sie sich als erfolgreich rausgestellt hat. Jetzt hat sich aber eine Stimme gemeldet mit Bedenken was die Zulässigkeit angeht.

Was meint ihr: wie müsste das Konstrukt aussehen, damit es keine Probleme bei Audits oder TÜV-Prüfungen gibt?
Im nächsten Step wollte ich das Gestell aus Bosch Rexroth Profilen bauen. Worauf muss ich achten?

Außerdem, wie komme ich in Zukunft an Informationen in Sachen zugelassen oder nicht? Muss ich mich durch den VDE-Atlas quälen oder gibt es Stellen die man mittelfristig kontaktieren kann um an die Infos zu kommen?

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle die sich die Mühe machen sich damit auseinander zu setzten.


edit: Das Bild dient nur zur schematischen Darstellung und ist mit einfachsten mitteln "gezeichnet". In der Realität sind es einfache Ventilatoren mit einem Drahtkorb umzu.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Mai 2022)

Was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht, habe ich keine Bedenken. Einen Lüfter haben die meisten noch zuverlässig hingekriegt und wenn das einmal klappt, klappt es auch dreimal.

Was ich ahne ist, dass du eigentlich nicht die Zuverlässigkeit meinst sondern die Betriebssicherheit. Oder?

Falls JA, einfach mal vor dem geistigen Auge mit einem 13cm langen Wienerle (geht auch mit Tofu-Wienerle) um das Ding rumspazieren und kreativ sein, versuchen überall rein zu penetrieren. Wenn am Ende des Tages das Wienerle noch heil ist, entweder nochmal nachdenken ob die Kreativität zu gering war oder ob das Design inhärent sicher ist.

Ansonsten kann man überlegen, welche Endgeschwindigkeit der Wagen vertikal erreicht bis er sich selbst den Stecker zieht, oder ob er abhebt und durch den Raum rasiert, und/oder ob er für Bandmitglieder von ZZ-Top gefährlich wäre (die haben langes Haar und lange Bärte, welches eingezogen, aufgewickelt und abgerissen werden könnte, sehr schmerzhaft aber "reversibel").

Stimm mal mit deiner Geschäftsleitung ab, ob dir eine Risikobeurteilung hier aus dem Forum genügt, oder ob du dir professionell verbindliche Hilfe holen darfst - im Endeffekt haftet die Geschäftsleitung für das Produkt.


----------



## Matze001 (4 Mai 2022)

s_kraut hat es schon gut gesagt.

Was ich noch hinzufügen möchte und nichts mit der Frage zu tun hat:

Baut dem Kram nicht aus Alu-Profilen. Wenn es ein Standard-Produkt werden soll, designt es sauber durch, und fertigt es aus vierkant-Rohr und Blech. Das ist günstiger, stabiler und langlebiger. Wenn ihr natürlich alle 5min was umbauen wollt, braucht ihr ggf. die Flexibilität des Aluprofils.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hucki (4 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was ich ahne ist, dass du eigentlich nicht die Zuverlässigkeit meinst sondern die Betriebssicherheit. Oder?




Der TE fragt doch aber nicht nach zu Zu*ver*lässigkeit, sondern nach Zulässigkeit (ohne das ver)?!
Sprich' MRL, VDE & Co.


----------



## stevenn (4 Mai 2022)

wieviel Prozent Gewinnbeteiligung bekomme ich dann, wenn ich dir bei den rechtlichen / normentechnischen Sachen helfe?


----------



## winnman (4 Mai 2022)

Je wenn das potente Ventilatoren sind und 25m Verlängerungskabel ausgelegt dahinter liegen, dann sollte das doch ordentlich Geschwindigkeit erreichen 

Also ev. Räder mit Bremsen vorsehen und prüfen ob das bei Vollgas nicht von selbst zum Kippen neigt.

Schutzmassnahme beachten, wenn Ventilatoren SK2 dann auch die Anschlüsse dazu und alles andere doppelt isolieren (vor allem bei Klemmdosen, . . . besonders darauf schauen!
Wenn SK1 dann muss auch der Rahmen in den Pe mit einbezogen werden!


----------



## s_kraut (5 Mai 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der TE fragt doch aber nicht nach zu Zu*ver*lässigkeit, sondern nach Zulässigkeit (ohne das ver)?!
> Sprich' MRL, VDE & Co.


Ach Gottchen, hab ich VERfunden. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Also..stimmt: volle Palette MRL, VDI VDE, TRGS, TRBS..Am Ende kommt noch Mehlstaub und Atex dazu  🤠


----------



## DankWHAT?! (25 Mai 2022)

das Teil soll sich nicht bewegen. Das ist zum gleichmäßigen Abkühlen unserer Produkte gedacht. Also leider keine potenzielle Marktlücke weil zu spezifisch für meinen Anwendungsfall.

Hat mich ein paar Wochen gekostet aber ich habe Tatsächlich einen Sachverständigen zu Rate gezogen und die Essenz aus dem Gespräch war: kann man so betreiben. Da ich fertige Ventilatoren an einem Gestell befestigt habe, ändert sich an der CE-Zulassung der Ventilatoren nichts. Der Zweck bleibt der gleiche und ich habe die gekennzeichneten Schutzklassen nicht verändert. MRL, TRGS kommen nicht zum Tragen, ex-geschützter Bereich ist es auch nicht. VDI und VDE wären nicht stolz auf meine Konstruktion, hätten aber nichts dagegen, betriebseigene Sicherheitsbeauftragte hat nichts einzuwenden. 
 Danke für eure Beiträge. Sorry dass ich so lange mit Feedback gewartet habe.


----------



## Pferdle (25 Mai 2022)

Der Einsatzort und die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung wäre noch zu klären!

Sollen auf dem Wagen Backwahren belüftet werden und die ganze Einheit kommt in den Ofen? Dann müssen die Lüfter, Kabel, Abzweigsoden für die Temperaturen geeignet sein.

Sollen die Objekte auf dem Wagen gekühlt werden und das ganze kommt in eine Kühlkammer, ist wegen Betauung die richtige Schutzklasse zu wählen…


----------



## DankWHAT?! (25 Mai 2022)

Die Produkte kommen aus dem Ofen, werden dann vor meinen Lüfterwagen geschoben um dort abzukühlen. Das Ganze steht bei Raumtemperatur. Rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit von 40-50%


----------

